# Canon EOS 50E QD porting



## Fnx (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi.. I have 2 canons EOS 50E. One has the QD date, the other doesn't. The QD one has a shutter malfunction, the other one works great. I want to port the QD feature to the working camera. I see that the quartz and the battery is located on the back plate. 
My question is: if I only change the back plate from one to another is enough, or there are other in-body differencies, like different firmware? It doesn't seem very easy to do this, that's why I thought is wise to ask first.
Thanx


----------

